# My Rattie Babies



## 3pidemic (Feb 22, 2009)

Baby boy Thorazine.









Baby girl Barbitol.









Big double rex boy Dramamine.









Big double rex girlie Sativa.









From top to bottom: Thorazine, Dramamine, Sativa, Barbitol. Don't worry our girls are spayed.

We're also housing our friends rats, but their pictures are already on here. So all in all right now we have eight rats. When I grew up I always wanted to be the crazy cat lady, I guess I didn't enunciate very well.


----------



## angelcrossmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

I love your ratties. 

And your hair is pretty badass. 

Oh, and I love how the TV stand has books piled on top of it instead of a TV.


----------



## 3pidemic (Feb 22, 2009)

Awe thanks. They're my first rats. My boyfriend's had rats before and these little guys were his idea, but I spoil them so much, they've become more of my pets than his. XD 

I love my hair, but I'm going to shave it all off and grow it out soon. Time for a change. It'll suck though, because I won't be able to see my tattoo any more.

The book were from my university library and have since been returned, so now there's a rat cage on the stand.


----------



## Peas (Feb 21, 2009)

Crazy rat lady > Crazy cat lady.

It's a mathematical fact.


----------



## Dumbo_Queen (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute little rats and i like you tatoo!!!!


----------



## mickey (Feb 1, 2009)

awww! i have a naked guy too!


----------



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

They are just too cute. >w<


----------



## Deepsilvr (Sep 14, 2008)

SOO SOO SOO cute!! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

awesome hair!! cute ratties!!!


----------



## Gats1788 (Mar 14, 2009)

lol, cute. Funny names too, don't take them all at once


----------



## sqweg (Mar 11, 2009)

oh my god one of you little nakes looks the spitting image of my mams rat billie-tuu awww they are all so cute xx


----------



## TedBundy (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice rats! nice hair!


----------

